# jar - File keine Ausgabe auf Console!



## crosus (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich steh mal wieder vor einem "Anfänger"-Problem!
Ich programmiere mir Eclipse 3.2 und erzeuge damit ein jar-File, welches ich auf der DOS-Konsole starten will. 
Das funktioniert auch soweit so gut. Leider gibt er mit System.out. nichts aus.
In der Eclipse-Console zeigt er alles wunderbar an.

Mein Beispielprogramm ist doch so korrekt?! Nur als jar-File macht er keine Ausgabe.

```
package test;

public class TestOut {
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    if (args.length>0)
      for (int i=0;i<args.length;i++) System.out.println(args[i]);
    else
      System.out.println("keine Eingabe! :-(");
  }
}
```

Woran kann das liegen? Oder funktioniert es nur bei mir nicht?

Gruß

crosus


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (12. Mai 2007)

Sollte ohne Problem funktionieren.
Wie startest du denn dein jar File? Dran denken, wenn du es mit javaw startest, das Ausgaben auf die Konsole unterdrückt werden...

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## crosus (12. Mai 2007)

Tja, sollte...

Na ich mache die Console auf: per Ausführen cmd und da drin rufe ich das jar-File blank auf.
Er arbeiten ja, schreibt nur nichts aus. Also ich verstehe es nicht!

crosus


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (12. Mai 2007)

Also
java -jar jarFile.jar

?


----------



## zerix (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

versuch es einfach mal mit dem Befehl 

```
java -jar deinFile.jar
```

Bei Java Version >1.4 trägt sich Java in die Registry ein, damit man Jar-Files mit einem Doppelklick öffnen kann. Da wird allerdings javaw benutzt, deshalb siehst du keine Ausgaben.


MFG

zEriX


----------



## crosus (12. Mai 2007)

ja, das wars - danke!


----------

